# Tamarack Lodge



## horseman (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever been to Tamarack Lodge in Michigan? We have an open trade request through II for late August or the first half of september. 

Just wondering if anyone can provide a review, things to do, or any other info. 

We are from the midwest and we were looking for something relatively close.
Thanks


----------



## SherryS (Jul 6, 2011)

Have not been to Tamarack Lodge, but have often been to Pinestead Reef in the Traverse City area.  There is a nice bike trail throughout the area, There are wonderful wineries to visit on the Mission Peninsula, beautiful state and county parks for swimming, npicnicing and hiking.  Sleeping Bear National Park is a near-by drive where we drove into the dunes (on Stocking Dr.), hiked in the dunes, etc.  Also many golf courses in the area and casinos, too.  Just remembered a fun restaurant on near-by Long Lake!


----------



## Quilter (Jan 13, 2012)

*Are there owner's on TUG for Tamarack Lodge in MI?*

This is a fairly new resort (and small since only 1 of 4 buildings have been built).   I can only find one review by an owner.   I googled the resort looking for an owner's blog spot but haven't found one.   I'd like to find owner's for the resort.   

Thanks


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 14, 2012)

Quilter said:


> This is a fairly new resort (and small since only 1 of 4 buildings have been built).   I can only find one review by an owner.   I googled the resort looking for an owner's blog spot but haven't found one.   I'd like to find owner's for the resort.
> 
> Thanks



Surprisingly I know people who own fractionals or whole ownerships at The Homestead, Le Bear, Shanty Creek and all the Boyne properties(Mountain, Highlands and Bay Harbor). 

Have yet come across someone who owns at Tamarack.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 14, 2012)

I've stayed at Tamarack in July or Aug a couple years ago. It's a high end resort as far as rooms...granite countertops, rain shower heads etc. The beach wasn't as pretty as shown on website and the deal breaker for us is lack of pool. If it's not a big deal or you, then I'd recommend it. But it's a problem for us with small child so we've opted to stay at Grand/sugar beach and Pinestead reef which have indoor pools and are bay waterfront. Also I have put in requests for trades to Mi resorts in July and Aug and have not been successful but who knows? TC in the summer is amazing and everyone wants to be there.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 15, 2012)

Weimaraner said:


> I've stayed at Tamarack in July or Aug a couple years ago. It's a high end resort as far as rooms...granite countertops, rain shower heads etc. The beach wasn't as pretty as shown on website and the deal breaker for us is lack of pool. If it's not a big deal or you, then I'd recommend it. But it's a problem for us with small child so we've opted to stay at Grand/sugar beach and Pinestead reef which have indoor pools and are bay waterfront. Also I have put in requests for trades to Mi resorts in July and Aug and have not been successful but who knows? TC in the summer is amazing and everyone wants to be there.



In our various "looks" at fractionals "Up North", I vaguely remember the pool at TL was supposed to be in the next building phase. 

The traffic in TC is terrible in summer, drove through heading to 75 from Glen Arbor a few times. I prefer Charlevoix, Harbor Springs, Petoskey, Glen Arbor and even Boyne(water park is good for rainy days, which we always seem to get in early August).

We were at Boyne Mtn for NYE's on an exchange into Hemlock at Boyne, unit right at the foot of Boyneland run(beginner area). Would have been ski in/out if there was more snow!


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I agree with your other recommendations for cities. All wonderful! I do know that pool has been in the works for a few years. They said it was in the planning when we stayed in 2009 and last time I sent email asking status it was ignored. Other than that it's great resort.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 16, 2012)

Weimaraner said:


> Yes I agree with your other recommendations for cities. All wonderful! I do know that pool has been in the works for a few years. They said it was in the planning when we stayed in 2009 and last time I sent email asking status it was ignored. Other than that it's great resort.



I'm not holding my breath on the pool at TL. 

When I was talking to Marriott direct about buying a unit, our contact mentioned that one of his customers had gotten an II exchange into TL for the summer. No I didn't ask what they used to trade, or "what time in summer." Could have been mid June for all I know.

Do you know Red Mesa(locations in TC and Boyne City)? We love it, always go at least once. They have a sister restaurant in Boyne City called Cafe Sante, an European style bistro. Excellent food, great service and surprisingly the prices are pretty reasonable. 

Next trip we are going to have to hit Elk Rapids, because the same company has a cajun restaurant called Pearl there.


----------



## Quilter (Jan 16, 2012)

We were there on an exchange Jan. 6-13, '12.   The pool is designated in the 2nd building and the guy at the desk, who was also in the sales office, said they don't know when it will go up.   Said the resort was about 65% sold.  Also told me the summer owners choose to rent through their rental program instead of trade.  (Sound like a sales' pitch?)   I was hoping to find an owner who would want to do a direct exchange.   There is one owner who placed a review in the Resort Database but didn't designate that he could be contacted.   

Not having a pool was a bummer but even more than that was they didn't designate even a small space for any exercise equipment until the next building opens.   They send you to a local gym which I found very inconvenient.   

This past July we stayed at Bay Harbor on Marriott Reward's points.   Found out it is also in the timeshare pool.   We had our bikes with us.   There is a 25+ mile pathway that runs right by the resort.   It goes west into Charlevoix and east to Harbour Springs.   We only went as far as Petosky.   It's a strong uphill to Charlevoix and a good downhill to Harbour Springs, but then you would have to come all the way back uphill.  

We went to Traverse City for some winter fun in the snow.   Instead we had weather in the 40's.   So we did a Plan B and went for eating roadtrips   to Leland, Old Mission and Petosky.   Even drove as far as the Leg's Inn even though it wasn't open.   Couldn't do that if the weather was bad.   We did stop at the General Store in Good Hart which is always fun.   

In Traverse City we enjoy eating at the Apache Trout and Grill.   In Petosky the Twisted Olive Cafe was great!   We also like to browse McLean and Eakin bookstore in Petosky. 

When our son was small (27 years ago) we would take him to cabins in this same region of Sugar Beach.   No amenities, no pool.  One small t.v.   One shower (I bathed him in the large kitchen sink).    It had a small kitchen and door on small bedroom.   We  loved it.   Now we're spoiled with our timeshares.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 16, 2012)

Huge lack of snow! Talking with a few locals, it's really hurting them. Last year they got snow pre Xmas and then it pretty much melted over NYE. By President's Day 2011, cross country trails and one tubing run were lost.

I was up at Boyne for NYE, DH is sporting a pretty nasty bruise from a fall on the slope(fell on some slightly covered tree part I guess). 

Was talking with one of the stylist at our salon and one of her customers was boarding at Nubs Nob and hit a tree stump fell and broke both her arms! 



I know most fractional owners either use or rent, if you do find a unit in RCI or II it is off season. 

Once again we seriously looked at some of the whole ownerships at Boyne Mountain. The realtor we talked to suggests for whole ownership skipping the resort rental program and doing it yourself. She owns a couple units at the Grand Lodge. There is a Disciples Ridge owner that will rent your unit via his VRBO site and only charge you 25%. Most of these owners use a local management company to clean/maintain unit. Going in the Boyne program the cut is 50%.


----------



## Quilter (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their input.

Suzzanne


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Mar 9, 2012)

*Try the pool at the Cherry Tree down the road*

we stayed twice at CHQ - Cherry Tree Condo Hotel.  we just rented from some discount before I got the timeshare bug.  Cherry tree is 1/2 mile down the road, has the same mediocre beach.  The Cherry tree was fully built and has the planned amenities while the Tamarack was caught in the 2008 collapse and stopped.

August / September is a great time to be in traverse city.  Take the scenic drive,  go out on the peninsula for dinner, lots of golf, not much shopping.
  The leaves and gentle hills on the winding roads makes me dream of my old 1969 Austin Healey Sprite convertible
Good pool weather in August, gets chilly in September.  Think about color change the last week of September or first week of October.


Go Blue!


----------

